# Pendulous Crop



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My Creve hen has a pendulous crop. Lately it got bad so she was actually banging her feet on it. I made her a crop bra, but she doesn't seem any better. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I haven't.What causes it?Do you know?Can you smell it?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No odor. It can be caused by anything including genetics and over gorging. My Crele has never gorged. Inside the pendulous crop is a large golf ball sized thing that I can move around but is attached to something at the beginning. It's hard but gives. I think tumor. Or maybe the pendulous skin separated from the crop muscles? I'll see if wet mash will be better.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Could her crop be impacted?It sounds awful,especially if she's hitting it with her feet.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's always empty. It is starting to feel normal with the bra on. I gave her mush yesterday and she ate well.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My cornish ee has a crop like this. Its due to her gorging .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know with this one it's like a lump like a golf ball and the skin hanging down. I don't know what to make of it. She does feel better and is walking around more.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad to see she's more active.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe she has a food ball stuck


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's my pendulous girl.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A food ball? I don't know what to think. I message it but no change. I've tried to make crop bras but after 5 tries I still cant get one to stay in place and not have her toes get stuck in it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah like food rolled up


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Maybe it is impacted?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> No odor. It can be caused by anything including genetics and over gorging. My Crele has never gorged. Inside the pendulous crop is a large golf ball sized thing that I can move around but is attached to something at the beginning. It's hard but gives. I think tumor. Or maybe the pendulous skin separated from the crop muscles? I'll see if wet mash will be better.


I just did an article about this..I'll try to find it. There really isn't a cure for it.
As you know the crop can expand and contract like any other muscle, but sometimes it stays in expanded mode. It can be genetic or as a result of having a sour or impacted crop.
The only solution I found was making the crop bra as you have done. Have you tried a Velcro strap under the crop to hold it up?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sem,have you tried a little charcoal?8 in 1 bird gravel contains charcoal and it helps with digestion and neutralizes toxins.They give activated charcoal in paste form to overdosed/poisoned people.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Velcro sounds good. I'll try to find iron on.


----------

